# Glucosimine - Water/Fat Soluble Pills



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My dog will be four in a few months and I'm looking to start her on a Glucosimine/Chondrotin supplement. I've been going through older threads looking for information and read that you should look for pills that are water soluble as opposed to fat soluble. Does anyone know how you can tell the difference? I've looked at different products and can't find anything on their web-sites that gives me that information. Thanks.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Two of my dogs use Glucosimine/Chondrotine. I get the pills from Sam's club and the powder Recovery SA 350 from Smartpak online. My one doesn't like the pills too well, that's why I have both powder and pills. But I just give what the vet told me ~1000 mg. so two tabs.and one quarter of a teaspoon of the powder. And the vet said just get any brand Walmart, Sam's Costco whatever just to make sure its 1000 mg.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I forgot my glucosimine chondrotine has MSM in it!


----------

